# How do I clean dap33 window glazing residue from glass window?



## Deck

I used an oil based window glazing (dap33) to glaze some replacement casement window panes (metal sash). Here's a pic of the window:










It has been 3 weeks and the glazing has hardened (somewhat) but there is still a cloudy oily film/residue on the window from when I applied the glazing. It doesn't show well in the pic. Also there are little bits/crumbs where the glazing meets the glass as you can see in the pic.

This is my first time glazing and I would like to know how I can clean the area to prep for painting. I've read that I'm supposed to paint the glazing but go onto the glass just a little bit to actually "seal" the glazing. I want to make sure the glass surface has no residue.

So what should I use to clean the glazing film from the glass and is there a good applicator that I can use to get up close to where the glazing meets the glass? I've read that denatured alcohol can be used to clean glass but I don't know if it's good for this purpose. I certainly don't want to use something that's going to get wicked under the glazing and separate it from the glass.

If these questions seem elementary or not well asked then sorry, I've googled but couldn't find much on the glazing paint prep process and as I said this is my first time glazing. Thanks


----------



## gregzoll

Have you tried a Citrus based cleaner and use a razor to clean as much off, before wiping the glass? Just remember to not spray the cleaner directly on the glass. Also remember that while you are cleaning the residue off, keep changing to a clean section of paper towel.

The Glazing Compound may contain Linseed Oil. Mineral spirits can get into the new glaze and cause issues, so that is where the Orange Cleaner on a towel that is not soaked to the point of dripping will be safer and easier then dealing with Mineral Spirits.


----------



## dd57chevy

Not to be harsh , but _ideally_ , you're supposed to clean the glass immediatly after glazing . If it has dried , probably your best bet would be a _new_ single edge razor blade and a steady hand .

You'd be better off not to use solvents or chemicals .


----------



## Deck

Thanks guys. I'll try a razor tomorrow and see what happens. I have goof off I think which is citrus based. It leaves a residue though and that's what I'm trying to eliminate. Could I just use windex or something?


----------



## Gary in WA

I agree, the citrus cleaner leaves a film. Use a glass cleaner after;
9.
Remove excess glazing with mineral spirits before it sets. "

https://www.dap.com/media/73954/33-glazing-tb-2012.pdf

Gary


----------



## gregzoll

If you use Goof Off. You have to use at least 99% Isopropyl Alcohol, which you can get at any pharmacy. The other way is to use the White Vinegar & water solution.

A magic eraser may work. Try that first, after scraping as much away. Just remember to use a long straight edge to protect thr top edge of the glazing.


----------



## Colbyt

razor blade, rag moistened with mineral spirits, followed by your favorite glass cleaner and a roll of paper towels. No matter what you use it is at a minimum a 3 step process.
rewove any extra glazing.
rewove the film.
clean the residue off the glass.


----------



## Deck

Thanks guys, all great ideas. I actually haven't gotten to it yet, I think I'm going to wait until it warms up a little later this week. I'll update the thread after I do it.


----------



## Deck

I wrote dap and they told me mineral spirits followed by alcohol of any kind to clean the haze off the window. The glazing "haze" actually came off pretty easily and mineral spirits weren't necessary. I used part of what you guys suggested, a razor (window scraper style) to take off the little bits of crusty stuff then I used rubbing alcohol (99%) on the haze. Came right off like it was nothing.

I'll tell you though for one of the glazing strips I used too much rubbing alcohol and it wicked under the skin of the glaze and now that skin is all wrinkly. So there's definitely a fine touch to it; if you're going to try it don't soak the paper towel, use a piece mildly damp (like moist) and try to avoid the glazing while getting as close as you can to where it meets the glass. I get right up on it now that I know how to do it without damaging it.


----------



## gregzoll

I warned you about soaking the towel and making sure the glazing compound did not get compromised

Gave you what you needed to know about cleaning the gunk off. No need to have email DAP.


----------



## Deck

gregzoll said:


> I warned you about soaking the towel and making sure the glazing compound did not get compromised
> 
> Gave you what you needed to know about cleaning the gunk off. No need to have email DAP.


And I appreciate that. I wanted to avoid mineral spirits because of the smell. I used the 99% rubbing alcohol and razor as you suggested. As far as the soaking the paper towel, like I said it's a light touch. Reading advice and me actually applying it... two different things. You didn't waste your time, I just didn't have enough experience to actually get it perfect the first time. Too little rubbing alcohol nothing happens, too much and it wicks under.

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## dd57chevy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Maybe next time, use a good quality caulk instead of glazing putty.


----------

